# My bubs Lolah



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey everyone haven't been on here in ages, didn't realise how long it had been. Anyway heres some updated pics of Lolah she's grown a fair bit in the time iv been away from the internet!

From this 









To this, she's just over 8 months now and weighs 37 kg 
























































Her lips were tucked into her gob in this one lol


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

She's stunning..great pics..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow shes stunning, gorgeous.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

She is gorgeous


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful, you must be very proud


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I agree with you all but i am biased hehe


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

she is beautfull looking bless


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

She is a smasher  great photos


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I love her :thumbup:


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Hehe thank you  xx Lolah sends a big face lick!!! xx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I love her :thumbup:


I was about to say the exact same thing


----------

